# [DHCP] /etc/init.d/dhcp missing; skipping (part. résolu)

## legabier

Je viens de faire ce que j'ai repoussé pendant des mois: une mise à jour de mon noyau.

À chaque fois c'est la même chose, le démarrage comporte quelques erreurs...

Je fais mon etc-update dès que c'est demandé, je prend le temps d'emerger interactivement quand c'est nécessaire, pourtant je me retrouve avec ce genre d'erreur....

Cette fois c'était ceci:

```
MISSING: /etc/init.d/dhcp missing; skipping ...
```

Le fichier n'existe pas...

EDIT: Est-ce que ce fichier aurait changé de nom? J'ai un /etc/init.d/dhcrelay qui n'est pas dans mon runlevel...

----------

## nemo13

 *legabier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> MISSING: /etc/init.d/dhcp missing; skipping ...
> ```
> ...

 

Bonjour,

LA question du jour,

quel(s) baselayout(s) as-tu émergé(s) récement ?

```
genlop baselayout
```

les joies

d'une vie tranquille

A+

----------

## legabier

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> quel(s) baselayout(s) as-tu émergé(s) récement ?
> 
> ```
> genlop baselayout
> ```
> ...

 

genlop? Cette commande n'existe pas sur ma machine. Pas de Net, comment l'emerger?

Par contre, de mémoire je peux te dire en avoir emergé plusieurs depuis le dernier démarrage (mis à part ceux des dernières heures) et surtout la dernière mise à jour du noyau (il y a plusieurs mois).

emerge -p baselayout me dit que j'ai actuellement la version 1.12.5-r2

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> les joies

 

Ils sont tous accessibles et exécutables, mais /etc/init.d/dhcp et /etc/conf.d/dhcp sont tout simplement manquant.

rc-status mentionne qu'ils sont dans le runlevel mais manquant, ça confirme.

Aussi, un emerge -p dhcp me dit que ma version actuelle est 3.0.3-r9

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> d'une vie tranquille

 

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo   (eth0 va vers mon premier ordinateur)

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.eth0 (eth1 est branché au modem câble)

/etc/init.d/net.eth2 -> net.eth0 (eth2 va vers mon deuxième ordinateur)

/etc/init.d/net.lo

----------

## nemo13

 *legabier wrote:*   

> emerge -p baselayout me dit que j'ai actuellement la version 1.12.5-r2/etc/init.d/net.lo

 

Hiers soir c'était la dernière version stable, celle sensée "éffacer" les errements précédent.

Si tu as un net.lo en état, qu'est qui t'empêches que faire une conf avec de l'ip statique ?

Je ne serais pas devant ma bècane avant une dizaine d'heure, désolè.

( va falloir que je passe ,à titre pédagogique , le portable mis à ma disposition par mon employeur, sous gentoo. )

on perd trop de temps sans   :Confused: 

edit: une supposition,

il se pourrait bien que le downgrade baselayout-alpha    ---> 12.5.r2 t'ai posé un net.lo tout vierge ?

en as-tu vérifié le contenu ?

----------

## legabier

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Hiers soir c'était la dernière version stable, celle sensée "éffacer" les errements précédent.

 

Ma dernière mise à jour (emerge world et etc-update) date de quelques jours...

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Si tu as un net.lo en état, qu'est qui t'empêches que faire une conf avec de l'ip statique ?
> 
> Je ne serais pas devant ma bècane avant une dizaine d'heure, désolè.
> 
> ( va falloir que je passe ,à titre pédagogique , le portable mis à ma disposition par mon employeur, sous gentoo. )
> ...

 

Faire de l'ip statique, comment configurer ça?

Quelqu'un ne pourait-il pas plutôt me filer son /etc/init.d/dhcp et /etc/conf.d/dhcp directement dans le forum?

Ça me dépannerait je crois... Sinon il restera la config en ip statique, mais là je ne sais pas dutout ou je m'en irais avec ça alors...

Merci!

----------

## geekounet

T'as essayé de ré-emerger dhcp ?

----------

## legabier

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> T'as essayé de ré-emerger dhcp ?

 

Impossible. Pas de dhcp = pas de net. (j'ai branché mon modem dans un autre ordi pour venir ici)

----------

## PabOu

/etc/init.d/dhcpd c'est le serveur dhcp (et dhcrelay c'est pour faire un relay de serveur dhcp), et donc, rien à voir avec un client dhcp (d'ailleurs dhcpcd n'ajoute aucun fichier dans /etc/{init,conf}.d)

Je crois que ton problème vient d'ailleurs.

edit : dhcp simple n'existe pas

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

/etc/conf.d/dhcp n'existe pas chez moi ! La configuration du DHCP se fait a partir du fichier /etc/init.d/net !

/etc/init.d/dhcp n'existe pas chez moi ! le service dhcp est lancé par le script /etc/init.d/net.* si une interface est configuré en DHCP dans  /etc/init.d/net !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

legabier-> Tu n'aurait pas écrasé accidentellement ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net avec etc-update ?

Ou alors la configuration de celui-ci a p-e changé !

Pour activer le DHCP sur une interface il faut mettre dans /etc/conf.d/net :

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

Là ça active le DHCP pour l'interface eth0 !

----------

## legabier

Je sens qu'on avance!

/etc/conf.d/net, j'ai travaillé dans ce fichier dans le passé, voici ce qu'il contient:

```
config_eth1=( "dhcp" )                             # modem câble

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255" ) # 1er ordi

config_eth2=( "192.168.1.1/24 brd 192.168.1.255" ) # 2e ordi
```

Si j'ai bien compris, évidement, avant tout c'est d'enlever dhcp du runlevel (rc-update del dhcp)

Ensuite ajouter toutes les cartes réseau dans le runlevel:

```
rc-update add net.eth1 default

rc-update add net.eth0 default

rc-update add net.eth2 default
```

C'est bien ça?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Normalement oui !

----------

## legabier

Hum.... ils sont déjà là... Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que le simple fait d'enlever un fichier inexistant du runlevel (dhcp) me redonne accès au net...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si  net.eth1 est présent au démarrage tu dois voir un truc du genre :

```

Starting eth1

  Bringing up eth1

    dhcp

      Running dhcpcd ...

      eth1 received address 192.168.0.1/24                [OK]

```

Regarde aussi si tu as bien tes serveurs dns dans /etc/resolv.confLast edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Fri Oct 06, 2006 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## legabier

Hé ben non... il load que le local, même si les trois net.* sont dans le runlevel...

```
Starting lo

 Bringing up lo

  127.0.0.1/8

 Adding routes

  127.0.0.0/8
```

ÉDIT: J'ai remarqué que /etc/init.d/dhcpd n'était plus dans mon runlevel, alors je l'ai ajouté (rc-update add dhcpd default) et essayé de le démarrer (/etc/init.d/dhcpd start) mais ça ne fonctionne pas. dans dhcpd.log ça dit "no subnet declaration for eth2 (192.168.1.1)" et autre chose mais comme je n'ai pas de réseau, pas moyen de faire un copier coller... J'écrirai le paragraphe si c'est nécessaire pour votre compréhension.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu n'a qu'un message d'erreur sur le script dhcp au boot ?

Se serai déjà bien de supprimer dhcp du démarrage c'est p-e une dépendance blocante pour net.ethX (comme net.ethX en est une pour apache2)

En attendant que ça remarche tu peut toujours lancer dhcpcd eth1 en root pour recuperer le net !

----------

## legabier

dhcp (sans d) est retiré, aucun message d'erreur au démarrage (sinon les logiciels nécessitant le net qui load après ça)

ayant ajouté dhcpd dans le runlevel, je suppose qu'en redémarrant je recevrais ce même [!!]....

à propos du message d'erreur de dhcpd, on me dit d'aller voir dans le dhcpd.conf (/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf), le problème c'est que je ne comprend rien de ce qui est dans ce fichier, je crois qu'on m'avait aidé à le faire il y a plusieurs mois

ÉDIT: message d'erreur de dhcpd:

```
Wrote 6 leases to leases file.

No subnet declaration for eth2 (192.168.1.1).

** Ignoring requests on eth2.  If this is not what

 you want, please write a subnet declaration

 in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment

 to wich interface eth2 is attached. **

Can't bind to dhcp address: Address already in use

Please make sure there is no other dhcp server running and that there's no entry for dhcp or bootp in /etc/inetd.conf. Also.....
```

Flash! dhcpd n'était plus dans mon runlevel car je l'avais remplacé pas dnsmasq! je n'ai pas de message d'erreur venant de dnsmasq au démarrage, pourquoi mon réseau ne fonctionne pas?

re-édit:

selon rc-status, net.eth0 et net.eth2 sont Started, mais pas net.eth1 (le modem)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Essaitde le lancer manuellement pour voir une éventuelle erreur :

```
/etc/init.d/net.hth1 start
```

----------

## legabier

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response                 [ !! ]

Par contre, mon eth0 fonctionne, je peux enfin faire des copier coller à partir de mon ordi principal de ce qui se passe sur le routeur gentoo  :Smile: 

Pas de net par contre pendant ce temps. Pour le net, il faut que je branche le RJ-45 du modem sur mon ordi principal et renouveler le bail avec mon FAI, fini le réseau local pendant ce temps... :-/

Au fait, c'est normal ça?

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo (eth0 va vers mon premier ordinateur)

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.eth0 (eth1 est branché au modem câble)

/etc/init.d/net.eth2 -> net.eth0 (eth2 va vers mon deuxième ordinateur)

/etc/init.d/net.lo

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ton modem est bien configuré pour attribuer une adresse en DHCP ?

Tu modem ce ne serai pas une Freebox ?

Pour les liens oui c'est normal ! le script de base c'est net.lo et normalement tout les scripts net.ethX doivent être une lien vers lui !

----------

## legabier

Non, je ne suis pas en France  :Smile: 

Pour être bien certain que le modem ne bug pas avec la nouvelle MAC adresse, je le débranche entre chaque renouvellement pour être bien certain que ça fonctionne. Par contre, la dernière fois que j'ai rebranché le RJ-45 du routeur gentoo à mon odi principal, je ne l'ai pas débranché et le renouvellement s'est fait sans problème quand même. Donc je ne crois pas que ce soit ça. J'ai redémarré quelques fois, en débranchant et rebranchant le modem avant de redémarrer...

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'essai même pas de renouveler le bail de la eth1 avec mon FAI au démarrage, pourtant net.eth1 est dans le runlevel...

 *Quote:*   

> Regarde aussi si tu as bien tes serveurs dns dans /etc/resolv.conf

 

J'avais sauté cette ligne... Oui, j'ai trois serveur DNS de mon FAI, exactement les même que ma machine principale trouve lorsque je renouvelle le bail avec celle-ci.

----------

## Temet

Rien à voir mais dhcpcd ne veut pas me faire la résolution dhcp en wifi sur une bonne partie des réseaux... (conf à la main en demandant à un mec chez qui ça marche : "Je peux choper votre Gateway svp?".

----------

## legabier

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Rien à voir mais

 Si ça n'a rien à voir, pourquoi tu ne démarres pas un nouveau fil? Je nai pas envie que celui-ci dévie, j'ai hâte que mon problème soit réglé moi!

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu modem est configuré en routeur ou ton PC est connecté direct à internet ?

A tout hasard regarde si eth1 correspond toujours à la bonne carte réseau (dmesg | grep eth1)

----------

## Temet

Bah ptet à voir quand même, je voulais dire qu'il soit possible que dhcpcd ait des tendances lunatiques.

Moi il marche nickel sur un rj45, mais sur wifi, c'est quand il veut seulement.

(et j'ai déjà posté dans un fil sur ce problème  :Wink: )

----------

## legabier

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Tu modem est configuré en routeur ou ton PC est connecté direct à internet ?

 

Je ne suis pas sur de bien comprendre ta question. C'est un modem câble bien ordinaire de marque motorola, il n'a aucune fonction de routeur. Les PC (gentoo ou mon ordi principal) reçoivent des IP du FAI, ils débutent par 24. ou 70.

Dans /var/log/messages

Oct  6 06:41:01 pii400 dhcpcd[22203]: MAC address = 00:16:25:41:c2:d7

Oct  6 06:41:03 pii400 0000:00:0e.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed

Oct  6 06:41:03 pii400 eth1: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

Oct  6 06:43:01 pii400 dhcpcd[22203]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Oct  6 06:43:01 pii400 0000:00:0e.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> A tout hasard regarde si eth1 correspond toujours à la bonne carte réseau (dmesg | grep eth1)

 

dmesg | grep eth1:

ADMtek Comet rev 17 at c88f8000, 00:16:25:41:C2:D7, IRQ 11.

Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

Ça m'aurait étonné, un des rj-45 et bleu, l'autre est gris, et le 3e n'a jamais été débranché depuis le début de mes problèmes. C'est vraiment le bon fil que je branche, vraiment la eth1.

----------

## legabier

J'ai une impression désagréable (après quelques recherche sur le forum) que je devrai recompiler mon noyau...

La carte en question (eth1):

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

ÉDIT: Vais démarrer un nouveau fil pcq le problème initial n'est plus vraiment en question maintenant...

Le nouveau fil: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504980.html

----------

